# Warhammer 40k Diorama for a buddy



## ehafh (Jun 9, 2012)

so a friend of mine was at the hobby store with me a few weeks back
and after he noticed me checking out paints, he mentioned he had 
a bag full of paints i could have. little did i know he hooked up 10 citadel
pots, and an untouched sprue set for some 40k space marine scouts!
upon going home and looking into the value of said objects, i was like damn dude!
so here's the little gift i have planned to give him as a thanks.

i'm going to be using some troops from an assault on black reach kit.
figured it's a good place to start because overall they are cheaper in cost.
if i totally screw them up, i can always move up to the box version of troops.

so far i have 2 troops cut from the sprue and i removed the mold lines
as best i can. it seems like the mold lines are much worse on these
figures from the AoBR box, compared to a box you buy separately.


----------



## ehafh (Jun 9, 2012)

still need to add his jetpack, and maybe do some final touching or 
highlights, but that's pretty much my first troop. first warhammer troop ever!

i think the wash could have turned out better, and i probably need to 
pick up some more colors when i get money. 

also yes i know its on the stand wrong, only using that as something to hold.
it will be bare feet onto some type of ground at a later stage.

more to come as i progress. :]


----------



## TehJimbo (May 15, 2012)

Nice stuff man, much better than my first model! Hows the diorama going to be set out? What are you going to be doing for him?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

+1 on that, keen to see your design!


----------



## ehafh (Jun 9, 2012)

thanks for the feedback! 

i found a sort of outer space terrain looking plastic sheet at a hobby store around here.
looks like it could work really well for the setting, and i have a round base picked out.
so it's either going to be a space setting, or something more forested. but probably space.
the wooden base is about 6 or 7 inches wide.

it's going to have 1-3 marines and at least one unlucky ork chopped up!


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

That's a power pack, not a jet pack (which are called assault packs btw)....and you call yourself a loyal servant of the imperium BAH!


Just kidding, I think this is going to look great, definitely going to keep my eye on this. I want to do something similar for my Raven Guard assault marines, gotta get some terrain pieces though..anyway, that terrain piece you have looks interesting...almost like either water or maybe a battle-scarred landscape


----------



## ehafh (Jun 9, 2012)

power pack! my bad. been playing too much tribes ascend haha.
thanks for the clarification 

got a 2nd troop done today, or nearly done.
i had some trouble with the face. need to research technique for those probably.
also i need to find some better brushes that are close to needle point tips.
i glued him lightly to a base so i could handle it without touching the paint so often.
going to invest in a hand drill soon and use that cork technique, looks to be the way to go.
but when the terrain is ready i'll snip the base off anyway so it works for now.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

The painting on the first guy is a little thick imho but the second guy is pretty amazing tbh.

Is that righting on his loin cloth? needs a little cleaning up to clarify what it is tbh, sorry mate but the rest is very cool, much more colourful and interesting then my BA


----------

